# Can anyone recommend a good estate agent for renting a villa in The Villa?



## Osprey1963 (Apr 25, 2013)

We are from the UK, currently in Riyadh and would like to rent a property at The Villa in Dubai. We have contacted 12 Estate agents (via Dubizzzle) that purport to offer villas on this compound. Only one bothered to respond and they were very rude, arrogant and dismissive towards us - before we even said one word!. The whole set-up in Dubai is rather odd. We are looking for a 5+ bedroom villa with maids and swimming pool from late August 2013. Can you recommend someone pleasant who can assist us professionally or do you really have to beg on your knees? The problem seems to be that we only need a villa from August and they are only interested in people who need a villa now! I have lived all over the world and have never come across such poor service in this industry? Help!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

The "market" - if you can call it that - is instant. You see a villa/flat, you make offer on villa/flat within 2 days are it's likely it's "gone". I have a theory on this (nobody's rental market is so rapid".

Call mid August.

If I were you, hire a relocation agency (home search ones). Costly, yes, but worth their weight in gold. Give them your perimeters and budget. They do all the trawling through ads for you and deal with the nasty/rude/obnoxious agents. They also give you invaluable information about Dubai you'd never find without going through half the posts on this site.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I spent all of yesterday trying to arrange some viewings for villas. I contacted 12 agents. Most didn't reply. Most of the rest weren't too keen on doing anything. By close of play, I had two agents lined up with, I think, four properties each. The two agents who came through happened to be British. I don't know if that's significant.


----------



## Osprey1963 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you, the logistics are a nightmare because I am forming a company in UAE and need to have a tenancy agreement to do so - also effects children's school etc.

I did speak to one agent who thought I wanted a villa now and proceeded to say its a pity I wasn't looking for one in July/August because there are plenty available for that time. When I told her I DID want a villa for then, she proceeded to give me prices AED50K above current advertised rates! Obviously to secure the same villas as those available now! 

Oh well. Guess it will be worth the hassle in the end to get away from Riyadh...

PS. Anyone have a view on which part of The Villa is best to stay in. My children will be 14 and 11 when we move across.




IzzyBella said:


> The "market" - if you can call it that - is instant. You see a villa/flat, you make offer on villa/flat within 2 days are it's likely it's "gone". I have a theory on this (nobody's rental market is so rapid".
> 
> Call mid August.
> 
> If I were you, hire a relocation agency (home search ones). Costly, yes, but worth their weight in gold. Give them your perimeters and budget. They do all the trawling through ads for you and deal with the nasty/rude/obnoxious agents. They also give you invaluable information about Dubai you'd never find without going through half the posts on this site.


----------



## Osprey1963 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Stewart, good luck with your search and please could you share the names of any good estate agents you do meet. They seem rather scarce in Dubai. 



StewartC said:


> I spent all of yesterday trying to arrange some viewings for villas. I contacted 12 agents. Most didn't reply. Most of the rest weren't too keen on doing anything. By close of play, I had two agents lined up with, I think, four properties each. The two agents who came through happened to be British. I don't know if that's significant.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Osprey1963 said:


> Oh well. Guess it will be worth the hassle in the end to get away from Riyadh...


Eeep! Your children must be bored silly!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You need a residence visa in order to lease the villa. An agent wont bother with you unless you're ready to move within a week or 2.

Stewart. If you're viewing in the Ranches speak to Alison at House Hunters. She is very good and wont bullsh!t you


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They really aren't interested unless you want a property NOW. We're moving out of our villa in The Villa in July and agents have told us not to bother looking until the end of May.

FYI ours in a Mazaya A2, 4 bed (possible 5) with pool. I'm pretty sure the rent will go up by at least 40,000 more than what we currently pay. You're going to pay more to be in on of the more established clusters, ours is now all landscaped etc.


----------



## Osprey1963 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks M1key, a bit if a chicken and egg conundrum this as the business establishment process requires a Tenancy agreement but you need a residence visa to get one! A re-location agent seems the smart solution.





m1key said:


> You need a residence visa in order to lease the villa. An agent wont bother with you unless you're ready to move within a week or 2.
> 
> Stewart. If you're viewing in the Ranches speak to Alison at House Hunters. She is very good and wont bullsh!t you


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Many thanks M1key.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Also this thread has some good recommendations / info :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...98-estate-agents.html?highlight=estate+agents


----------

